# Advice for getting my son into snowboarding?



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

atrus said:


> My 8yr old son (almost 9)is begging for me to take him snowboarding this year. I finally gave and said I would. Few issues here: I am fairly new, and would probably be able to teach him to get up, stop and go etc. But would lessons be a better idea? My guess is yes, but when I look at the price point on this it comes down to:
> 
> Lesson: 2 hrs $69 (although this apparently includes rental and lift ticket.)
> They do have a 3-day lesson at the place I have a season pass for $109, 2-2 hour sessions and an "exploration day"
> ...


 Lessons are definitly a better idea. Unless you have experience teaching snowboarding for a job chances are you don't have the knowledge or training to help your son as well as a trained instructor. Put him in the lesson and you will both have a better day. I a group setting they will take a lot of the mystery, trial and error, and misconceptions about how to move your body on snow. This means faster and "safer" progression.

2hrs is not really a lot of time for a beginner to learn to "ride" a snowboard. There is so much to learn initially that 2 hrs flys by. I recommend going with the second option because that has the most bang for your buck. The group setting over that many days could end up being more productive him for long term riding. He will get to see what happens when people fail and succeed. Also he may end up finding a riding buddy or two which can make the experience that more rewarding.

Renting is fine at his age because he will be changing size so often. However ski-swaps can offer a cheap way to get and trade out gear until he levels off on growth that might end up being cheaper then renting. If you do buy anything get good boots. They can make or break the day.

P.S. one suggestion that I have is that initially snowboarding can be very tiring. If he is tired at the end of the lesson and there is still time to ride, don't. At least not until the last day or he next time up. A big slam because the student is tired and outside the semi-controled lesson environment at the end of the day can really set them back mentally. If he isn't tired(put some food or sugar in him first anyways) be sure to take a ride to have him "show-off" what he has learned.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Totally agree with gj.


----------



## atrus (Jul 21, 2010)

OK, thanks guys, that is kind of what I was thinking. He's been begging me for 2 yrs, but I wanted to get more comfortable on a board before I take him, and now I think I am at that point. It was the expense I was fretting over, but the $109 deal sounds pretty good.

I appreciate it.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Atrus, does he have any little homies he can shred with? In my opinion thats the best way to learn if he's got some friends that already know what they are doing. I never had lessons but definitely agree they'd be worth it. I just learned off my friends when I was his age. There is just somethin about your peers pushing you that helps you lear faster. Good luck to yo kid.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Having some friends to ride with will also stave off the, "Oh no I fell, I NEVER WANT TO SNOWBOARD AGAIN" fits. What he will pull with you he deffinitely won't want to pull with his friends.


----------



## atrus (Jul 21, 2010)

NinjaSteez said:


> Atrus, does he have any little homies he can shred with? In my opinion thats the best way to learn if he's got some friends that already know what they are doing. I never had lessons but definitely agree they'd be worth it. I just learned off my friends when I was his age. There is just somethin about your peers pushing you that helps you lear faster. Good luck to yo kid.


No little buddies to ride with, that would be me. I agree though, less likely to give up with his friends around. Maybe he'll brag about it and someone else will want to learn...


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

atrus said:


> No little buddies to ride with, that would be me. I agree though, less likely to give up with his friends around. Maybe he'll brag about it and someone else will want to learn...


Hey That could happen. Well either way it should be a fun season with him. As long as he feels confident and sticks with it he'll fall in love with it. It may take a couple trips to the mountain though to get him to connect with it.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Maybe rent him a board the first time and if he has fun consider buying a board. Deals on kids boards are pretty easy to find, there are usually plenty of $50 kid setups on craigslist or look for new gear on sale. Kids love having their own gear that they can slap stickers on.


----------



## HornyPossum (Aug 23, 2010)

I will try to help the best I can. I am not really a good explainer at things, but I think I can help with what kids think at that age since I recently started to grow up (I'm 14). I started to ski when I was 10, but I decided to snowboard instead because when I tried it I liked it better and a lot of my friends did. I think it is a good idea taking group lessons, because I took private lessons, and I disliked them. I don't know if this is how he is or if he will like them better. Since this question is titled how to get my son into snowboarding, I will say that kid's won't like taking lessons ALL the time. They will enjoy lessons when they are first starting expecially if they are nervous and scared, like I was. But after that, they want to actually snowboard. For example-When I started skiing, my mother made me take lessons. one private, 2 group, and I pretty much learned the same things in all of them. Then I wanted to start actually skiing, even though I just wanted to go on the bunny hill. However, she insisted that I take more lessons. I took a few more lessons after that and then got so bored, I wouldn't take any more. (I was about 9-10 at this time.) I don't know if this is why I started to dislike skiing, but more likely just because I wanted to snowboard instead. What I would do is ASK your son after he takes a lesson or to if he wants to try to actually ride. Actually let him use his new found snowboarding skills instead of just relearning them in lessons. Imagine learning how to do something new and getting good at it, but then never getting to do it. Actually letting him snowboard will be the best way to get him to like it. Also, for sure if he likes it and you take him often buy a new board for him, they aren't that much, expecially used. (I am selling the board I used around that age with bindings and boots for 130$) he will like it much more then renting. I hope I helped and good luck!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

What says snowolf, but find the boy some homies that are just starting or newly starting and load up the car. Do the lessons in the morning and let them goof around in the afternoon, pack a lunch to eat together and a good sized snack for the way home. Spend some money on good fitting boots, get used gear off cl and buy him a season pass at that price (and leverage it for good grades, chores and staying out of trouble)...then he can also go with his buds and their parents. My daughter and I started and learned together when she was 7...best sacrifice and investment ever...now she drives me to the hill every weekend.

btw at the age and growing you are getting gear every year so just trade up, swap or find used bindings and boards...its not the gear...its the going to the hill.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ...its not the gear...its the going to the hill.


These may be the wisest words ever posted on this forum.


----------



## HornyPossum (Aug 23, 2010)

Rufus said:


> These may be the wisest words ever posted on this forum.


Not really. If I am riding down the hill on one board or the other, it won't change the experience for me. the only this changing the experience is how much fun I have going down the hill.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

atrus said:


> I wanted to get more comfortable on a board before I take him, and now I think I am at that point.


kids love it when they see dad smash... occasionally a mercy ride with pops...last year...daughter stomps it...dear old dad smashes...daughter gets proof pop's a fool.


----------



## atrus (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree with almost everything you guys are saying. Snowolf, I like the incentive idea. I think I will start with "If you learn how to get off the chairlift, and can stop (at least most of the time) we will hit the bigger hills." Also, wrathfuldeity, I agree, he would love nothing more than watching me go ass over head into the snow, which is where the learning how to stop would come in, so he can stop and enjoy my anguish, but thanks to Snowolfs vids and some advice he gave me on another thread, hopefully there won't be as many of those opportunities as I had last year, I have a floating chip of bone in my middle finger reminding me every day of one, thankfully it was only my finger.

I think I will wait until the 2011/2012 season before purchasing any equipment for him. for this year, the lessons will cover equipment and I can rent him something the once or twice times he goes again this year.

I've gotten him into Disc Golf, fishing, camping, and hopefully soon snowboarding, the more activities, the better=)


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Snowolf gives great advice when it comes to any type of instruction. This thread is getting me amped like you wouldn't believe, I cannot wait to show my son how awesome winter is  He's only 20 days old today so its going to be a few years but man I cannot wait!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jpb3, its not that far off, have a skiier friend that had his 6 month old in a back carrier while gettin it. Seen tons of 2 yr olds skiing and there was a patroller that mounted tiny bindings between his bindings and son has his arms around dad's knees and they were cruisin groomers.


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey atrus,

I will chime in a little too. As said above, lesson is a very good idea. Now I have a more specific option...

I am in the MSP area also. I teach for a travelling school (Skijammers). It is 8 Saturdays in Jan/Feb, bus ride to the hill, instruction all day with the same teacher all year, different area each week for variety. My wife and I (and sistter & brother in law) have been teaching there for 10 years (they got us into teaching snowboarding). It is a great program. Skijamemers is also always looking for new snowboard instructors (especially "older, more responsible" ones like us). You don't need to be a pro level rider to teach (in fact the teaching/raport with the kids part is far more important). 

The only "down side" would be that your son would need his own board, no rentals. I think most shops have some kind of deal on kids stuff though. I know Sports Hut in Plymouth has a trade in program (and sells used stuff). I think Hoigaard's has something similar, and little kids boards are much cheaper (hook em young). Send me a message if you have any questions. It really is a fun, rewarding way to spend some Saturdays in the winter.

Whatever path you decide, we have some free how to snowboard videos that will give you and your son an idea of what to expect in a lesson.

--rick p


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

I went through this exact thing several years ago. My son was a little older.

All kids are different. I took my son up to the local canyon for a couple days to learn the basics before we hit the resorts. If you can teach him, great. You may be better suited to keep him from getting frustrated ( Most everyone does at first ) than an instructor and it's good quality time with your son.

Just my experience. That said ,an instructor can teach in an hour what may take you an entire day. I asked my son, and he wanted to learn from me. It took longer, but we had fun and we stay at about the same level of riding. 

Also....You may want to look at buying used. Fairly easy to find an entire setup board, boots and bindings for around $100. Not much more than to rent. Plus you can always sell it to the next parent looking to get his kid on the hill once you get him that advanced level board because he shreds harder than you.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

atrus said:


> My 8yr old son (almost 9)is begging for me to take him snowboarding this year. I finally gave and said I would. Few issues here: I am fairly new, and would probably be able to teach him to get up, stop and go etc. But would lessons be a better idea? My guess is yes, but when I look at the price point on this it comes down to:
> 
> Lesson: 2 hrs $69 (although this apparently includes rental and lift ticket.)
> They do have a 3-day lesson at the place I have a season pass for $109, 2-2 hour sessions and an "exploration day"
> ...


I got a Burton Chopper for kids (very used) for $9 on Ebay. It lasted one season. for 30 more I got another board with bindings....best choice since they tend to loose stuff at the beginning.


----------

